# Great Day on Cohutta WMA



## whitetailfreak (Dec 1, 2010)

This weeks hunt on Cohutta WMA started out with morning snow showers, and temps in the mid 20's. Weeks of scouting and hard work finally paid off when I shot this heavy 6 pt at 8:06 this morning. After planning on hunting some hot buck sign on the north side of the WMA, our plans changed when hunting partner Joey Bartenfield saw this buck chasing does on the south side of the WMA last Sunday while scouting. A little scouting in the area turned up dozens of rubs and scrapes in a very concentrated area. He presented me a 30 yd broadside shot just after 8 am, and then the work started. The drag was straight up and took several hours. He dressed at 155 lbs, and was aged at 4.5 years old. His outside spread was 18". Gotta love the mountains!


----------



## Mangler (Dec 2, 2010)

Great pics. Looks COLD in that last pic with the trees iced over. Congrats!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 2, 2010)

congrats on a great mountain buck


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 2, 2010)

thats an awesome mountain deer , congrats to ya on the kill ......


----------



## mauk trapper (Dec 2, 2010)

Great deer


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 2, 2010)

Very nice buck! and some good scenery!

but... billy goat country in those rubber boots?  ohhhh mannnnn!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice buck!! Me and my dad used to hunt up there all the time when I was younger..but we also lived on Crandall Ellijay rd so we didnt have far to go. The middle buck in my avatar pic was killed up there. There are AlOT of nice one up there.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 2, 2010)

georgia_home said:


> Very nice buck! and some good scenery!
> 
> but... billy goat country in those rubber boots?  ohhhh mannnnn!



they are cleated, and i actually prefer them to my wolverines. they help in crossing creeks also


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 2, 2010)

He was definately an old warrior. Congrats on getting him.


----------



## Hoss (Dec 2, 2010)

Congrats.  He's a good looking buck.

Hoss


----------



## DS7418 (Dec 3, 2010)

I hunt that area up there,, you deserved that deer for sure!
Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 3, 2010)

Great deer and pics! Looks like you worked for that one!


----------



## Jasper (Dec 3, 2010)

Great buck and love the pics! Congrats!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 3, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!! Thanks for sharing story and pics with us!


----------



## xhunterx (Dec 5, 2010)

congratulations on a nice cohutta buck. any deer you drag out of there is a trophy. do you know how many deer , bear, and hog were killed ?


----------



## Echo (Dec 5, 2010)

Great job on a fine buck! I bet it felt real good to finally get him in the back of the truck!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 5, 2010)

xhunterx said:


> congratulations on a nice cohutta buck. any deer you drag out of there is a trophy. do you know how many deer , bear, and hog were killed ?



i dont have up to date numbers, but as of fri afternoon there had been 11 bucks 0 hogs and 0 bear checked out at old hwy 2 station


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Dec 5, 2010)

Great job on a fine buck! you don't even look winded in the picture after the drag!


----------



## sad_daddy1986 (Dec 6, 2010)

Went there this weekend as well and a guy we went with got him a 8 just north of hickey gap ... I scored at 118 and dressed at 135 lbs


----------



## kevin17 (Dec 7, 2010)

way to go. Thats a big body deer for up there.


----------



## deadend (Dec 7, 2010)

Sweet buck!  I love big 6's like that!  Why drag and not pack out?


----------



## rlshunter (Dec 7, 2010)

Why do you have the camera crooked in those pictures making the land look slanted at a 45 degree angle?


----------



## 45coltcommander (Dec 8, 2010)

great job!


----------



## jp94 (Dec 9, 2010)

Congratulation! That is an awesome dark horned buck. How big were the bases on that thang?


----------

